#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Γήπεδο σε ζώνη περιαστικού πρασίνου

## P.A.

Καλησπέρα θέλω μια βοήθεια για κάτι που δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει.
Εξετάζω γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου Αθηναϊκού Δήμου για λογαριασμό υποψήφιου αγοραστή και όπως δηλώνεται στο τοπογραφικό  

 ''Είναι εκτός εγκεκριμένου ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου και εντός ζώνης 500μ αυτού.Εμπίπτει δε εντός Γενικού Πολεοδομικού Σχεδίου και ειδικότερα εντός ζώνης περιαστικού πρασίνου όπως αυτή τέθηκε με το ΦΕΚ 527Δ'/89 και τροποποιήθηκε με τα ΦΕΚ 1254Δ'/92 και δεν έχει γίνει αναθεώρηση του Γ.Π.Σ. του Δήμου με ένταξη της περιοχής στο σχέδιο πόλης και κύρηξης της απαλλοτρίωσης για τη δημιουργία κοινόχρηστου χώρου.''

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι παρακάτω:

1) Υπάρχει περίπτωση το γήπεδο αυτό να το διεκδικεί ο Δήμος και πώς μπορώ να το πληροφορηθώ??

2) Πώς μπορεί κάποιος να μάθει εάν ο Δήμος σκοπεύει (και εάν έχει τη δυνατότητα ) να το απαλλοτριώσει?

3) Τι σημαίνει ''δεν έχει γίνει αναθεώρηση του Γ.Π.Σ. του Δήμου με ένταξη της περιοχής  στο σχέδιο πόλης και κύρηξης της απαλλοτρίωσης για τη δημιουργία  κοινόχρηστου χώρου.''??
    Μήπως ότι καποτε θα αποτελέσει κοινόχρηστο/κοινωφελή χώρο??

4) Ο Δήμος μπορεί να κάνει τα παραπάνω όταν υπάρχουν τίτλοι κτήσεως που να θεμελιώνουν δικαιώματα στους ιδιοκτήτες??

Αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβω είναι εάν η αγορά είναι εξασφαλισμένη ή εάν αργότερα μπορεί να απαλλοτριωθεί μέρος του ακινήτου για κοινωφελής λόγους.

Θα ξεκινήσω από την πολεοδομία του εν λόγω Δήμου αλλά οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια στο θέμα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

1) Θα πρότεινα να θέσεις έγγραφο ερώτημα στον Δήμο.

2) Τις "προθέσεις" μπορείς να τις μάθεις μόνο συζητώντας με τους αρμόδιους, αντιδήμαρχο τεχνικών υπηρεσιών και δήμαρχο. Όμως, πόσο αξιόπιστες είναι και τι αξία έχουν; Σε λιγότερο από 7 μήνες θα έχουμε πάλι δημοτικές εκλογές και ενδεχομένως να αντικατασταθούν από άλλους μ' άλλες "προθέσεις".

3) Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι πρόκειται ακόμα για γήπεδο εκτός σχεδίου, όχι για οικόπεδο, διότι δεν έχει ενταχθεί στο σχέδιο πόλης. Όταν θα επεκταθεί στο σχέδιο πόλης, τότε όλα τα γήπεδα που μετατρέπονται σε οικόπεδα πληρώνουν εισφορές σε γη και χρήμα.

4) Αν ενταχθεί στο σχέδιο πόλης, ναι.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, τα πράγματα για τα γήπεδα που πρόκειται να ενταχθούν στο σχέδιο πόλης είναι ρευστά.
Μπορείς να μάθεις τι προεργασία έχει γίνει για επέκταση αυτού του ΓΠΣ ρωτώντας στην τεχνική υπηρεσία του Δήμου.

----------

P.A.

----------

